# my toes(tip-toe) hurt



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

cut your nails


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> cut your nails


:laugh::laugh::laugh:
that is very possibly true though..


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds to be like your bindings might be at fault. If you have your toe strap cracked down to the max it could be crushing your toes and preventing proper circulation. This would definitely cause your little toes to hurt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

This is certainly caused by circulation issues. That means there is some force being applied around your toes. It could be either something in your boot or the bindings as someone pointed out earlier. 

I have had a similar problem with my old, old step-in boots. I pin-pointed the problem being with the actual tongue of the boot. As I would push my foot into the boot, the tongue would become cramped around the toe of the boot. I would push my heel down and lace up with the tongue just pushing down like that. I didn't feel much until I was out riding for a bit. I rectified this by making sure I pulled the tongue up and out so that it would lie flat over my foot. This may not be your issue, but I would suspect something like that. Your boots could just be too small, but the heat molding would have addressed that to some extent.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

or you could loosen up your bindings a little, wear some thick socks and keep your boots a little bit looser. if your tightening it down so much that your toes are cold. also the boots might be too small


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I think you should make sure that your heel is as far back in the boot as it could go, and totally locked in. If you're shifting forward while you're riding toeside, that would explain the added pressure. I don't think I'd recommend loosening stuff (heel lift can be way more painful than numb toes when you strain the muscles around your ankle) and I think you should wear thinner socks that are specially designed to promote circulation.


----------



## Um...? (Jan 22, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> or you could loosen up your bindings a little, wear some thick socks and keep your boots a little bit looser. if your tightening it down so much that your toes are cold. also the boots might be too small


^^^^ this.


----------

